# Do People Honk Their Horns At You While Your Walking?



## Family Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

I already made a thread similar to this, but I want to know if you think people are honking at you just by walking or bike riding down the sidewalk. I mean, I get so paranoid. Every car horn I hear, I think it's directed towards me and they're trying to startle me or something. Everytime I go outside and go for a walk, minding my own business, I still hear that noise. I hate it! Even if the car horns are like 10 houses away or if they pass me up but 10 seconds later they decide to honk. I know that there could be other reasons as to why they honked their horn, but sometimes I can't see if there was another reason at that moment (another driver making a mistake, honking at a driveway to let say "let's go," to the people inside, etc.) so I assume it was the startle me. Am I thinking too much? IS this rational or irrational? What about you?

And I live in a residential area by the way.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yup, I've had a few cars honk at me as I walk on the sidewalk. I sometimes wonder why they do it, my mum told me it's because they think I am good looking so they honk their horn to get my attention haha, yeah right!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Sometimes people do this when I'm out running. Pisses me off :mum


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Quite a bit actually, I have no idea why. Once this van was driving past me, honked its horn, and the driver gave me 2 fingers...not sure what that was about...another time i was walking up the pavement on a totally deserted one way street and the only car on the street errupted into a furious bout of horn-spamming as they went past me....and then there was the time a car slowed down next to me, the driver honked his horn, wound down the window, leant out and shouted "F---ING WEASEL!".

Normal people...they make no sense to me


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

It's not quite the same thing, but I sometimes get young guys shouting things at me out of the window of a car, as they drive past. Nothing insulting though, just "hey!!!" or some unintelligible screaming noise.

I have no idea why they do it. :con It's just some strange thing when you put a certain type of young guys in a car together. I guess they always wanted to shout random things at other people really loudly, but they just needed to be in a car before they feel empowered enough to do it? Who knows.

Anyway it happened to me today as I was walking down the road. Someone shouted "hello!" out of a car window. At first I thought it must be someone I knew, until I realised that it was just another drive-by salutation from a total stranger.


----------



## Sepultura (Jul 12, 2010)

Haven't had people honking at me while walking around, that I have noticed, but it does sound like something I could potentially be paranoid about.

Once, while waiting for a red light to cross the road, some car with a bunch of random people shouted something and laughed as they drove by. I don't know what it was about, as I had my earphones on blaring some kind of music. I just considered them to be a bunch of immature kids, and shortly after crossed the road while the green light came on.

Such things aren't really worth to think to much about. They would have done just that, regardless of who they found walking down the road.

As for the honking; if you're just walking on the sidewalk minding your own business, in most cases, it is not directed at you. If it is, it's just like with the situation I described above. Unless, of course, it happens to be someone you know. 

It's still immaturity, though, as, as far as I know (don't have a drivers license), the horn should not be used unless there is a dangerous situation happening.


----------



## acoc100 (Apr 6, 2008)

a


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i am frequently honked at while walking on the side of the road. once, a hummer drove past me and my best friend and a man leaned out and shouted YEAH, SHAKE THAT ***, *****! another time, two men in a really old, crappy car honked and waved at me and then pulled into a parking lot and gestured for me to get in their car. lol


----------



## xymic (Jul 10, 2010)

I rarely walk since I got license, but I got honked once because some people can't just wait couple of seconds so I walked slower  Try it next time and show who's the boss lol.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm the same as you man. People have honked at me or shouted out their window and now I am paranoid.

I've even had things thrown at me... People today, no respect.


----------



## catlover88 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, this is precisely the reason I hate walking anymore!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

When I was in high school, I remember it being a popular pastime with local yokels to honk and shout "random stuff" from car windows. So, yeah, it happens.

But 99% of the time, people who honk aren't honking at you.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I have this fear its directed at me. its in reference to my hallucinations. I even fear it when at home.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

It's ok, I get paranoid like that too sometimes but odds are if they didn't honk right beside you than it isn't for you, and even if it's right beside you it might be bc of a bad driver in front of them etc. I'd go with thinking that, or you can also assume you're extremely attractive and everyone is honking at you.. whichever you like lol XD.


----------



## Family Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies. It feels good that I'm not alone.



kathy903 said:


> It's ok, I get paranoid like that too sometimes but odds are if they didn't honk right beside you than it isn't for you, and even if it's right beside you it might be bc of a bad driver in front of them etc. I'd go with thinking that, or you can also assume you're extremely attractive and everyone is honking at you.. whichever you like lol XD.


Lol I wish that was the reason why, but I hardly doubt that.


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

I hate it too, I usually walk with my headphones on so if someone beeps I can pretend I didnt hear it because my music is too loud . . off coarse I can hear it tho


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Family Guy said:


> I already made a thread similar to this, but I want to know if you think people are honking at you just by walking or bike riding down the sidewalk. I mean, I get so paranoid. Every car horn I hear, I think it's directed towards me and they're trying to startle me or something. Everytime I go outside and go for a walk, minding my own business, I still hear that noise. I hate it! Even if the car horns are like 10 houses away or if they pass me up but 10 seconds later they decide to honk. I know that there could be other reasons as to why they honked their horn, but sometimes I can't see if there was another reason at that moment (another driver making a mistake, honking at a driveway to let say "let's go," to the people inside, etc.) so I assume it was the startle me. Am I thinking too much? IS this rational or irrational? What about you?
> 
> And I live in a residential area by the way.


People are losers. Mystery solved.


----------



## chems (Jul 18, 2010)

People honk their horns at me all the time sometimes its not even directed to me but, when when they do i just flip them off and hope they don't run me over!


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Haha I honked at a group of kids having a fight on a busy street, I then proceeded to ram the thankfully they moved or my little red, plastic car wouldn't snapped to smithereens. One of them passes me and my sister later, winds down his window and honks yelling "FIIIIIIIIGHT" rawcusly as he drives past us. It's my own fault really, diddn't care, he was a weasel but err unnnecessary isn't it. I remember a time I was about sixteen or seventeen as the author is now when I believed EVERY CAR HORN UNRESERVEDLY was directed at me, this will pass my friend, I promise you. You will feel stronger for this my friend, you will be unaffected in ways other people will be, you will grow from this as I have and people will wonder how you do such strange things they could never conceive of doing through the maturity you gain through feeling this way now. True confidence which will grow from the ashes as it were. Pom pom pom *parps his trumpet*


----------



## Ameles (Jul 18, 2010)

A car horn honking and startling you is nothing to be ashamed of. It's natural to jump at such things. It's even quite normal to experience a certain amount of fear or anxiety wondering why they are honking at you. Let's face it, the sound of a horn is associated with hostility since people use it in such a way as opposed to it's intended purpose of alerting people of your presence.

Try to remind yourself that the sound of a horn is there to make you alert. So become alert, look around, move on. 

Consider the horn could be directed at another driver, at another pedestrian, at somebody inside their house. It could even be someone you know trying to say hi. If it is some jerks trying to scare you or just be abusive, remember they're just jerks amusing themselves. Keep on walking.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Considering that I don't drive and so must walk to bus stops, I get honked at constantly. I hate it! People just try to startle you. Of course sometimes they're honking at a passing motorist because they are friends, but when a person honks their horn right beside you, it's more likely than not that they're honking to get you to jump so they can have a laugh. I've also had things thrown at me, including a half-filled pop bottle which hit me in the balls and upper leg area and caused a bruise. 

If someone honks at you, don't react back because that's what they're looking for. If I happened to be pissed off at a certain moment, I used to give the finger back, but I stopped doing that when I ran into trouble once. A guy honked right beside me and I flipped him the bird. He had to have cared what I did (and wasn't just honking at a friend) because he had to look out his rearview mirror to view me giving him the finger after he passed, something he wouldn't have needed to do on that stretch of road. He stopped his car for a second on the road, then continued on. As I approached a nearby parking lot, he was out of his car, a young football player type. Of course he had to give the whole "You got a problem?" crap. I just coolly continued on and said "Do you?" even though I was kind of worried. Then he said some typical crap like "I'm gonna _____ you _____, m-f'er", or something like that; I couldn't hear him because I was walking away. He got in his car and drove along for a second looking at me, then went away.

So the lesson is to just ignore it, as infuriating as it is.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

If someone honks, I assume they're doing it at someone else - no one has any need to honk me - and I live in a quiet area anyway.

Ignore it - don't even look to see where it's come from. People want to get people to react so if you don't react, that tells them they aren't in charge.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I wouldn't know if they're honking at me because I don't react to it anyways. Doesn't bother me.


----------



## stars88 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have had the same problem, i just don't look in the direction of the person honking and walk on as if it never happened.


----------



## RazorWire (Jun 16, 2010)

Phoenix87 said:


> I'm the same as you man. People have honked at me or shouted out their window and now I am paranoid.
> 
> I've even had things thrown at me... People today, no respect.


Same here, fortunately the person threw like a ***** and it landed near my feet.


----------



## jk3456 (Jun 23, 2010)

Only because I'm dead sexeh! :clap


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Yea, most of the time it's cars honking at each other. 
I do get the occasion when some guy shouts something at me. I'm so lost in my head most of the time I realize they say something after they said it ... so then I go on to debate whether they really said anything or not. In situations like that I'm struck with fear (like I don't know what to do or say) so I always maintain the most blank face, like I didn't hear anything, and then I might glance around like I thought I heard something. It doesn't happen often but I use to live next to a factory and the workers sometimes shouted stuff... 
I don't take it personally or as a compliment because I know they shout to any young girl they see for the fun of it. 
I use to do that when I was younger... shout random crap at people for the fun of it. Weird for someone with SA... but since it doesn't intiate any real relation or interaction it's alot easier. You should try it


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Only obnoxious teens.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Only obnoxious teens.


This.

Having been one of them that yelled random stuff at people out the car window, I think it's no big deal. They will yell at anyone, about anything. It's just 'cause you're there.

I had something really dirty/sexual yelled at me once, and I was surprised that I didn't really bother me.  I still am.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Even when I was a little kid riding my bike people were trying to hit me with eggs from a passing truck. You have to realize that people are idiots and should not concern you one bit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been:
honked at
cat called
told "I like your shorts" as I ran
shouted at "hey [email protected]$$, can't you move any faster?"
smokescreened three times (pickup trucks zooming by leaving a cloud of exhaust
screamed at by girls (I am NOT a piece of meat!)
nearly hit in the head by somebody throwing a full plastic water bottle.
shouted at by bicyclists who thought their wheels didn't stink
pulled over by the police.....twice
...while running the streets in my town.


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

People in my town seem to be obnoxious *******s when it comes to honking their horns at you. In these cases it's definitely not paranoia (lol, not when they're motioning at me from their car).


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have been:
> honked at
> cat called
> told "I like your shorts" as I ran
> ...


You're my hero :lol I haven't had half these things happen to me, and I still feel too anxious to go running during the day.


----------



## blueangels (Mar 1, 2012)

people really honk at me to be dickheads, because i walk "FUNNY".


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

LALoner said:


> People are losers. Mystery solved.


lol. Too true..


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep i hate it. it's either really obnoxious young guys or some creepy old guy in a truck. I find it really annoying it always scares the living daylights out of me. I'm sorry guy but I'm just trying to enjoy a nice walk on a lovely day I don't need you whistling and howling at me like I'm some sort of dog. Its scary.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow, old post revived!

I had a thought - take one of those pressurised can horns with you and when someone honks at you, run after them blowing the horn like a wild person :boogie


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ that idea is ingenious! Now I just have to find a pressurized horn.....


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

Music Man said:


> Wow, old post revived!
> 
> I had a thought - take one of those pressurised can horns with you and when someone honks at you, run after them blowing the horn like a wild person :boogie


LOLLL. Yesss!


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

fallen18 said:


> ^ that idea is ingenious! Now I just have to find a pressurized horn.....


Oh yeah........

http://www.airhorns.co.uk/

Take your pick....


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ well I couldn't pick _just one_ so i ordered them all...you never know...:yes


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

It's happened a few times with girls. Usually it's: 1) At least 3 of them in the car, and 2) Pretty much harmless kidding around and some slight flirting


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Georgina 22 said:


> my mum told me it's because they think I am good looking so they honk their horn to get my attention haha, yeah right!


Sorta like this?


----------



## MrSelfDestruct17 (Jan 27, 2012)

This has never happened to me before.

Am I the only one? What's wrong with me?


----------



## iBlaze (Nov 1, 2011)

People honk at people to mess with them. I do it all the time, lol.

The best is honking at them when you're beside them, and then waving the opposite direction.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Once I was walking home on a friday night from a friend's apartment when some dbag yelled out his car "lonely night homey" and then him and his friends sped off laughing. A car honk would have sufficed. -_-


----------



## imatomato (Mar 2, 2012)

Family Guy said:


> I already made a thread similar to this, but I want to know if you think people are honking at you just by walking or bike riding down the sidewalk. I mean, I get so paranoid. Every car horn I hear, I think it's directed towards me and they're trying to startle me or something. Everytime I go outside and go for a walk, minding my own business, I still hear that noise. I hate it! Even if the car horns are like 10 houses away or if they pass me up but 10 seconds later they decide to honk. I know that there could be other reasons as to why they honked their horn, but sometimes I can't see if there was another reason at that moment (another driver making a mistake, honking at a driveway to let say "let's go," to the people inside, etc.) so I assume it was the startle me. Am I thinking too much? IS this rational or irrational? What about you?
> 
> And I live in a residential area by the way.


Well, I've lived in NYC most of my life, so if I wasn't being honked at, then they're honking the 50 other people crossing the same intersection...or because they don't like their current situation...or genuinely pissed off...or need to listen to something that isn't their radio...pretty much everything.

The other reason is if you're hot. If that's the case, kudos to you, brah.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nope, actually it happened once years ago (at least 5/6 years) and I wasn't even wearing anything that would attract attention nor was I looking my best. 

If I hear a honk near me, I walk quickly and think I hope it wasn't directed towards me.


----------



## tharani (Jul 10, 2012)

Plez help me, Some people always horn at me i dont know why but they are continue sly doing that this-why i feel some short of mental problems. i don't know how can i stop it but my mental condition is not good because of this sound.i m very silent girl, i think they are horning just for fun. but my condition is so bad now. i said this about my family but they dont like to believe my words. also they think that i have some mental problem.i plan to died but i feel suicide is stupid please help me.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Sometimes. And people whistle at me a lot too.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

MrSelfDestruct17 said:


> This has never happened to me before.
> 
> Am I the only one? What's wrong with me?


Probably just were you live and maybe when you're out? This would happen to me occasionally where I used to live. Plus neighbors would sit outside along the route I liked to run which made me a kind of self-conscious. I've moved and run through a park now and it's nice and quiet.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I was walking to and from my first job today and I was honked at 3 times in my 2 hours of walking. I suppose it could have been a coincidence that I was just near the area of people honking other cars, but I dunno... pretty weird.

*is confused* :?


----------



## Josie (Dec 8, 2008)

Resonance said:


> Quite a bit actually, I have no idea why. Once this van was driving past me, honked its horn, and the driver gave me 2 fingers...not sure what that was about...another time i was walking up the pavement on a totally deserted one way street and the only car on the street errupted into a furious bout of horn-spamming as they went past me....and then there was the time a car slowed down next to me, the driver honked his horn, wound down the window, leant out and shouted "F---ING WEASEL!".
> 
> Normal people...they make no sense to me


IMO the people who shout out their car windows or become infuriated by the mere sight of pedestrians aren't exactly "normal people". Normal people only pay as much mind as they need to pass by safely. Because I mean, really, who has problems here? Someone who is simply using their legs, or the person who feels ridiculously threatened by a person minding their own business on the side of the road?

A teenager shouted "****" at me from his window as I was walking. As I was wearing khaki pants and a work polo, I doubt very much it had anything to do with me and everything to do with him being a bored kid with nothing better to do. I've been honked at, laughed at, and shouted at. Some people swerve _towards_ me (to freak me out, I guess) only to swerve back once they get near.

These people are a-holes & don't deserve further thought. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes all the time, especially when I'm running. It's annoying.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yep, this happens all the time when I'm waiting at the bus stop. Most of the time, it's just crazy men trying to get my attention as they drive past me. I also had a guy shout out "Hey, yo b.itch!" while I was standing at a busstop one time.

Being outside in general, with cars passing by, gets my anxiety up so high in general. I get so self-conscious with being seen...


----------



## Osito (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes and it scares me, freaks me out, weirds me out and I just can't stand it.


----------



## frostee (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes they do and its normally annoying teenage boys trying to harass me to impress their friends.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Sometimes, it just confuses me and I get all spastic. One time I even tripped after hearing a honk and 'hey hun!'... :s


----------



## Anonymous25 (May 12, 2012)

Yeah one time there was a truck erratically driving and honking its horn but I heard it honk at others too, so I think the truck driver was on something...

Though sometimes when I have gone for a walk alone to escape everything, cars have slown down and honked or people have yelled YEAAAAH out the window. I guess this is where my occasional nervousness of cars passing comes from.


----------



## TJenkins602 (Jul 18, 2012)

People honk their car horns at me all the time. Some of the time it is because they recognize me. However, the sound of these horns really startle the **** out of me. I give dirty and mean looks because of that. 

People honk for various reasons. It just annoys me, even though it is not wrong in and of itself.


----------



## LostMermaid (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah I've had it happen whenever I walk somewhere. I've talked about it to my friends and they say it's because I'm good looking! I honestly doubt it though, I'm nothing special to look at.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid1984 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, just tonight I was walking home and two girls honked the horn when they were right next to me and when I looked the girl in the passenger seat had the window open and said "hi". And when they stopped at the stop sign that was right there I heard her chuckle a bit. I assumed they were just messing around and having some fun, or just trying to startle me. It's a really boring town so I figured they were just having a bit of fun and playing around. It doesn't mean anything. When I was a teenager we used to do stupid stuff like that too. It's just people having fun and screwing around with their friends, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Only when I wear a low-cut blouse.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Only when I wear a low-cut blouse.


Me too. Lots of honking when I'm cross-dressing.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I hate it because they scare me, im focused on getting to my destination and they honk, yell, whistle at me o.o


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Omg it's one of the reasons I hate walking alone car horns scare the living daylights out of me when I'm by myself walking and guys zoom past honking or whistling I jump ten feet and than end up feeling embarrassed & like my heart just fell out of my chest.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> I hate it because they scare me, im focused on getting to my destination and they honk, yell, whistle at me o.o





fallen18 said:


> Omg it's one of the reasons I hate walking alone car horns scare the living daylights out of me when I'm by myself walking and guys zoom past honking or whistling I jump ten feet and than end up feeling embarrassed & like my heart just fell out of my chest.


Next time you get honked, this is why ...


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Only once, it was a few weeks ago and i got so scared of that sudden loud voice that i jumped in the bushes from the street... :no I'm an idiot. But i hate that ashole, every morning he drives past me when i'm walking to the bus stop and sometimes he decreases the speed of his car and drives next to me for a while. So creepy..


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

This happened to me recently -_-

It was a bunch of guys and girls who looked around 20 in a convertible. They were stopped at a pedestrian crossing and decided to honk and shout at me as I was walking past.

So I started crossing the road reeeeeally slowly in front of them to get back at them.


----------



## lonelywoman (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, people do. I dont know why and i dont care. If they horn, i never make the mistake of looking. I just pretend i didnt hear anything, so they wont get the attention they want. I have earphones in all the time when i walk outside, so it looks like i didnt hear anything.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

All the time. Once a driver threw a beer bottle at me, then circled the block _twice_ to keep throwing. Another time a teenager on a mini motor-bike went passed me, realized the noise scared the **** out of my dog so keep turning and going past, revving the bike as loudly as possible. I thought my dog was going to have a heart attack, had to carry her running home to get away.

Sometimes, I just ****ing hate people.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Rarely, but yesterday a car startled me with their honk on my walk to the shops. It was a hot evening so I wore shorts ....teenage boys -_-

My bf cops some drive-by insults too....just boys being stupid.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

catcharay said:


> My bf cops some drive-by insults too....just boys being stupid.


Ugh I know how he feels I get those and sometimes I just get the feeling that they know what I'm like (that I have SA and stuff) just by taking a look at me while driving past =_=

It doesn't help that I have a bad temper and sometimes react adversely to them.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

LostMermaid said:


> Yeah I've had it happen whenever I walk somewhere. I've talked about it to my friends and they say it's because I'm good looking! I honestly doubt it though, I'm nothing special to look at.


Or it could be because you're wearing your sweater inside out? :b


----------



## Scarlett22 (Jun 28, 2012)

I think its a little irrational, but one of the major problems of anxiety is thinking that everything around you concerns you. The "everyone is looking at me" problem, they're not, but sometimes you can't tell the difference. I know I've done it, its horrible and annoying.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

well if your not doing anything wrong it either means they know you or they think your hot


----------



## xtinatina (May 4, 2012)

today the one i got,it was like he did it intentionally to make me feel more uncomfortable and panicked,im sure he enjoyed it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Here in NM? that's one of the first things you'll notice.. Quiet traffic.

they don't use their horns unless it's a dire emergency. Like you're going to get hit. If they want to get your attention? they just yell your name.

In big cities? you hear honking all the time.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Nobody honks at me.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Yea thats why i dont go out running anymore. I usually just run on my treadmill now or go to the track


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah it happens. That and people will yell or whistle if I wear anything remotely short. I just flip em off.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Ugh I know how he feels I get those and sometimes I just get the feeling that they know what I'm like (that I have SA and stuff) just by taking a look at me while driving past =_=
> .


I used to take it personally but they are just acting stupid and silly, especially when it's a group, so don't worry about them..


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

I've gotten honked at twice before. Once it was a group of girls and the other time it was a van full of guys. I've been paranoid about it ever since. I walk a different way now because of it.


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

must be flattering to a girl in my opinion.
to a guy however i imagine there making fun of you or something along those lines.


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Not really, but sometimes If I walk around with one of my friends who loves to dress up... well we get honked at and she gets slandered. 

Apparently heels = *****/****/easy etc.

I was alone downtown once waiting for someone who was running late and a creepy mexican guy in a beat up old truck honked at me and asked me to come to his window which just caused me to shiver and scamper away. .__.


----------



## Desolate Outcast (Dec 5, 2010)

Lots of times this has happened to me while cycling. A car full of drunken jock idiots drives by and screams an insult. Last time, it was "Hey, nice helmet, ****!!!!!!!!!!!"

I was wearing the most normal helmet imaginable, nothing unusual about it. Why are people so cruel to those who have done nothing to them? The other day I saw a homeless woman holding out her hand, asking for spare change. Some douchebag walked up, stood over her, and held out his hand with a really mocking, sad expression, totally making fun of her. :x


----------



## cmoa4531 (Jul 6, 2015)

I was wondering why as well.I walk my kids in the wagon and get beeped at whistle at and comments and yells like dang girl.Its embarrassing and disrespectful I'm almost 30 married and have 3 kids and I hate it.


----------



## Ray09 (Oct 29, 2021)

I know this is an old thread, and it's October 2021 as I'm about to post this. I thought I was alone when it came to experiences like this. I was honked at a few minutes ago while walking on the sidewalk and trying to get my morning exercise. I'm Richmond Kentucky and this crazy crap happens a lot in this backwards town. It goes as far as people even throwing stuff at me in from their cars such as beer bottles. It amazes me how ignorant people have become


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

One person did once, and I was confused to start with because I was trying to think of how they knew me.

My niece and nephew make my dad honk at random people as a game because they like it when people turn around with a confused look on their face, so maybe things like that are why it happens sometimes. Other times, the kids will wave and yell “Hello” to people instead, to see if they do it back.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Can't be bothered checking if I posted years ago in the thread.
Here if I'm alone walking in the city or somewhere that's not really the suburbs, I often (as in, 1 in every 3 or 4 walks) seem to cross paths with guys who will try and jump-scare me or someone yelling something from a car. Usually before 9am, so it's probably people who were out drinking the night before.

Yesterday afternoon someone yelled something completely unintelligible from their car while I was cycling, but I don't know who it was directed towards. Normally I'd assume it would be directed at a cyclist because of general contempt, but I was all the way on the footpath so they had nothing to be contemptuous about.


----------



## indignant misanthrope (Jun 15, 2021)

I don't think I can remember a time when this has happened, but they rev their engines when they go past or suddenly hit the gas. which I don't really understand unless its some sort of male oneupmanship thing? I feel like it just draws attention to me which is what I am trying to avoid! it's annoying because I feel like people stare at the car then stare at me.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

It use to happen much more frequently in the previous neighborhoods I've lived in. 99% of the time it is always that certain "aggressive types" of people. A lot of times too even now, I get honked at mostly due to road rage or driving impatience of drivers having to wait for me to cross a crosswalk. 

_On an unrelated note, it's nice to see some still stumble upon this forum randomly through googling certain phrases just like the old days. _


----------

